# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta channoides

## Crazy Dragon

Hi Wilson,

Per your request, here are the photos of one of the pair of Betta channoides which I bought from C328 recently. 





Sorry for the quality of the photo.

----------


## leeruisheng

Hi Crazy Dragon,

Ya can't really see. But totally appreciate it. Thanks.

Cheers,
Wilson

----------


## kenny

nice fish,

do they always swim in a pair ? seems like it in both the photos.

----------


## Isotope

nice fish. how much does it cost? must be expensive

----------


## Crazy Dragon

The pictures I posted aren't that clear. Will try to post some more since I got a new DC from Sitex last weekend.

I got a pair of Betta Albimarginata from C328 last night. Look abit similar to Channoides. Will post picture of this betta too.

regards

----------


## leeruisheng

Cool new acquistion. At the moment I can't seem to differentiate Betta albimarginata from channoides. Like initially people can't differentiate Betta patoti from ideii.

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Here are some photos of my Betta Channoides:

----------


## Mr.Yeo

> Cool new acquistion. At the moment I can't seem to differentiate Betta albimarginata from channoides. Like initially people can't differentiate Betta patoti from ideii.


i prefer B.ideii :Laughing:

----------


## genes

Here's another picture of the Betta channoides

----------


## Samuel2618

> nice fish. how much does it cost? must be expensive


Hi.. 

In Fact, It is quite affordable as compared to the rest of the betta like Macro, Rubra etc.. They look small and as you can seen from Bro Eugene's picture.. They do have great colors too.. 

Haha.. Very tempting to buy a pair soon.. 

Regards

----------


## Isotope

i bought a pair from c328!!
but the male is not as colourful as in the picture.. sometimes the fins are transparent ( no colour ) and sometimes it has hints of red..

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Hi,

I suspect my Channoides is mouthbrooding. How to confirm? Should I remove him or remove others Channoides from the tank? Help needed.

----------


## leeruisheng

The throat should be more pronounce than usual. Maybe this could help http://www.bettaclub.org.sg/forum/to...?TOPIC_ID=3282 from bettabite

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Hi Wilson,

Thank for the information. Mine is not very obvious although I do notice it munching something in his mouth. He only go near the bloodworm but not eating them. Should I remove the other 3 Channoides (2 female and 1 male) from the tank? How long will the mouthbrooding take? Any idea?


regards
Yong

----------


## leeruisheng

That's good. He's got discipline man. But read that it's advisable not to feed them 'cause the male will swallow the eggs in order to consume food. If you were to read the link I've provided, it states that after 11 days or so, the male will release some of the fries. And the breeder would also seperate the female from the male.

----------


## turaco

Yong,
I'm studying your channoides & albi pics, very difficult to tell apart :Smile: . Bred channoides before, if I don't remember wrongly, a good male can hold up to 20 fry or more for up to 18 days. With least disturbance, remove other non- brooding fish for best result. Feeding or changing of water not required. The brooding male will not be active until fry release, or.. swallowed.
Here's my past post.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=19426

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Thanks for sharing your experience. May do a thorough search this weekend to see how many fries are there. I noticed the mouthbrooding immediately after my long holiday. Could have been mouthbrooding during my holiday.

----------


## derricklimes

Anyone knows the price for a pair of these fish?

----------


## Mudskipper

Price varies. At Y618 they're going for $40 and up. Most of us are asking about $30 a pair for our F1s, myself included. 

As for how many fries they can hold, it varies too. One of my males -- and old guy -- held only about 12. But the fries were all a lot larger than the fries from other males that held over 20.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Price varies. At Y618 they're going for $40 and up. Most of us are asking about $30 a pair for our F1s, myself included. 
> 
> As for how many fries they can hold, it varies too. One of my males -- and old guy -- held only about 12. But the fries were all a lot larger than the fries from other males that held over 20.


There are cases where prolific ones are capable of holding 50 fry or more but that would subject to individuals. I think I'm very lucky, because my first attempt at B.channoides gave me a pleasant surprise though. I think these are easy mouthbrooders and more prolific than guppies, and very beautiful. :Smile: 

Most importantly, it eased my itch of getting B.albimarginata. :Grin:

----------


## Emokidz

Yup, but prolific ones are hard to come by. Some have experienced keeping 5 - 10 pairs of channoides without ever having a single male hold to term. Prior to this pair, my channoides never held. I told Mudskipper about it too during my visit to his place. The pair I passed to you was previously from him too. It's the same male who held his first brood all the way from woodlands to kovan! I hope his offspring inherit tat same tenacity too.. Haha.

----------


## Shi Xuan

I share the same sentiment. :Smile:  I hope this is an inheritance trait and that would only show when the fry reaches breeding age. The fry are IMO, very easy to raise. I have been feeding them microworms and artemia nauplii. I'll switch them to grindals when they are big enough and that will probably be the time they go on a growth spurt. 

I have the pair separated for now but would probably spawn the pair one last time before retiring the female to my community tank. :Wink:

----------


## Emokidz

Haha yup. The pair is quite a prolific one. So long as the community tank mates are peaceful and gentle, I'm sure she will be able to get food and do well in there. Oh yes SX, is that B. smaragdina in your avatar?

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Oh yes SX, is that B. smaragdina in your avatar?


Yes, that's B.smaragdina in my avatar. The fish and photo is from Kenjiro Tanaka, a Japanese killifish, betta and livebearer breeder, from what I see. I have only traded with him once for a packet of killifish eggs, Callopanchax occidentalis Malai, SL 03-11 and that's all. :Smile:

----------


## Mudskipper

It's quite strange but the pairs I got from stores in the past never bred, maybe cause they were too old or too stressed. It was't until I got a few younger pairs from different breeders in the region that I was successful with channoides. As Bernard stated, the fish he got held the brood all the way from my place to his and keep holding. Quite a few other bros have told me the same. Another bro just emailed me yesterday telling me the channoides he bought from me a weekend ago had released a ton of fries. He has other pairs from stores that have not bred or even tried to. Maybe it's genetic thing, maybe it's luck. Who's to say? I just generally feel that if you are good to your fish, they'll be good to you. Love your fishes, everyone!

----------


## Emokidz

> .... I just generally feel that if you are good to your fish, they'll be good to you. Love your fishes, everyone!


True that!

----------


## Shi Xuan

I hope it's very well a genetic thing. Then, I can have a species that puts guppies to shame. :Razz:  The B.channoides fry are growing relatively fast, and they are now about the size of a guppy fry or larger. I think I am going to need the tank space to house all the juveniles very soon. :Opps:

----------

